# Tiny tan / black bugs with antenna on window sill



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

Fleas are the most common insect that jumps.








Flea - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Bugs That Look (And Hop) like Fleas | INSECTCOP


There are several bugs that look and hop like fleas but aren’t. And learning the difference between them is key for effective control!



insectcop.net





Where do you live in general?


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Ldgeee said:


> They jump when tapped and there looks like there’s a lot.


Nice to meet you!

I repeat Nik's query about where you are, and also suggest you look closely at the list provided. Do they look like fleas? 

I say that because if you have swarms of fleas, they're coming from somewhere. Do you have animals? If so, what kind? Fleas bite people too (hope you don't know what already).

It's vitally important to get a handle on what they are to suggest a remedy.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't think fleas have prominent antennae. They go where there is warm blood.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> I don't think fleas have prominent antennae. They go where there is warm blood.


And if there's no warm blood immediately around, they sit and wait.

In the grass or brush.

In the rugs. (How do you think I know?)

Until something warm-blooded comes by for them to jump onto.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

PHOTOS will always get you the most accurate responses.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

John Smith_inFL said:


> PHOTOS will always get you the most accurate responses.


Teensy bugs are hard to photograph, though.


----------

